# Large Breed Puppy or Regular Puppy



## 68chevy (Oct 12, 2019)

Are you feeding your pups large breed or regular puppy dry dog food


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I fed my guy large breed puppy. The bag says it’s for dogs with an adult weight over 50 pounds.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Neither. Regular puppy has too much calcium. Large breed puppy is a scam -- just regular dog food with a puppy on the bag and a larger price tag.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I fed mine large breed puppy food until 6-7 months, then switched to adult food. I believe the puppy food has a higher protein content.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Large breed puppy from four months.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Large breed puppy has the correct ratio of calcium to phosphorous for proper bone growth. You need the ratio to not exceed 1:1.3 or it will lead in an increased risk of joint disorders. 

Some small breed or all breed recipes meet this requirement as do many adult formulas. However, they differ in calorie density. The small breed packaging will likely not have an accurate recommendation for feeding guidelines for large breeds. 

I would make it easy on myself and stick with a Large breed puppy or adult formula ensuring the correct ratio of calcium and phosphorous.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Dogfoodadvisor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Nscullin said:


> Dogfoodadvisor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please note that that website is run by a human dentist. They are *not* a certified animal nutritionist.
Their reviews are also very inconsistent and base their reviews off of the ingredients themselves and not how they come together to make the bigger picture. 

I would not recommend dogfoodadvisor for nutritional information. I was drawn in to the website at one point, but then I realized that the information isn't actually coming from a qualified source.

I would however recommend them for reviewing recall information. They have a good gathering for that particular information.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Large breed puppy until about 4-5 months. Then regular adult dog food.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Calcium/phosphorus levels are the key regardless of which you choose. Lots of discussions about that on this forum if you do a search. I started with a large breed puppy within the proper levels then switched to adult within the proper levels until as least 1 1/2 - 2 years old.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

After I got my pup af around 10 weeks, I gradually switched her to raw and dry freeze with a bit of dry Fromm, adult formula.


----------

